# Step by Step Smoked Corn on the Cob



## walking dude

okay.......i have been getting SEVERAL pm's on how i do this.......so thought i would put this together for other folks......

Now some of the steps seems to simple to post pics of, but for those who may have never done fresh corn on the cob, its for them, so please bear with me........

Also, i will be posting pics of the rest of the meal i made, Brats, Dogs, and Cheeseburgers.

Step 1, the ear of corn......








Step 2, the husks stripped back........i remove most of the husks, just leave just enuff to cover the corn back up, after prepping.........







Step 3, the silk exposed, you need to remove ALL of this silk







Step 4, the silk removed







Step 5, i cut the tip off, so i can have the remaining husks long enuff to tie off







Step 6, buttered and peppered........you may choose to summin else in this step, i have seen olive oil used, cayenne used (my fav), etc. 







Step 7, now fold the husks back up over the corn, CAREFULLY, its easy to tear one off, now and again. Here i show i used a husk stripped down, to make a tie. In case you don't have twists ties handy







here i show tied off with a twist tie. You can see in the background, you can get this stuff on a roll, and cut to length







Step 8 ready for the smoker







okay, off to the smoker


----------



## abelman

Cool, good tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Look forward to the rest.


----------



## walking dude

Okay, on the smoker







the rest of the meal goes on







corn done







and the whole feast, ready to eat, i also smoked the bacon








So i hope this shows you guys how "I" do it, but you may do some steps different......thats the beuty of this hobby..........enjoy


----------



## walking dude

OPPS.........smoke with a combo of cherry, and hickory.......

250 for bout 1.5 hours, or till done


----------



## 1894

Talk about perfect timeing with a post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I'm one of those newbies that needed all the pics and descriptions step by step 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thank You WD . Great post , should be a sticky


----------



## seboke

Great post Dude!! Can I nominate this for a sticky?!?


----------



## 1894

Note to self , WD gets points for this thread tomarrow , out for today


----------



## pineywoods

Great step by step lesson Dude thanks for sharing it


----------



## white cloud

Looks great steve, Nice tutorial. Good Job ........POINTS


----------



## walking dude

BY THE WAY............my WIFE did all this, I just took the pics and smoked the final product..........

so all this goes to momma


----------



## cinnamonkc

It all looks yummy!  Tell the wife thanks!!


----------



## seboke

Me too!  I think I'll get my re-stock around 11:00 tonight, got em earmarked!


----------



## white cloud

well, tell her good job. She probobly learned from you takin pictures of food, and such. I was takin pics the other day out by the smoker and seen the guy across the road lookin over here I just pointed up.


----------



## vlap

Good Stuff WD. I also like to soak the corn once silk is removed for just a few minutes.
Smoked or grilled this is the best way of doing corn I have found!


----------



## supervman

I was just gonna ask that. 
The corn went in at the same time as the sausages, yes?


----------



## walking dude

yeah dude, they did.........

Vlap, i meant to post in the orig. thread, that some folks soak their corn.........i have done it both ways, and see no difference, in the end product.......


----------



## cowgirl

Kudos to Mrs Deud!! She done good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Ok, you did a good job of taking the pics too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Great!!


----------



## zug

looks great, Thanks for sharing 

Zug


----------



## nfleming317

I'm doing corn tonight for my first smoke - CS ribs w/ a Memphis rub. We've always soaked corn before grilling over a campfire, main reason is soaked husks wont let the corn get burnt, but after reading this i'll save myself the trouble. Husk-on grilled corn has always been my favorite, hopefully tonight that will change.


----------



## vlap

Enjoy... I made the corn on sunday. Coated with a chile lime oil. Make it strong since the steam will take out some flavor.


----------



## drinkdosequis

Great post, Thanks!


----------



## morkdach

good job talken bout momma my half does most of it to i just take pics & eat it and smell it need to give em more credit than i do thanks to all the mama's out there that do it all and we take pics and eat


----------



## tn_bbq

Looks good. I'm just too lazy to remove the silks prior to grilling/smoking. I also find that the silks are much easier to remove after the cooking's been done.

I use the old, sliced, buttered bread trick to butter them after they're cooked.


----------



## vlap

Never tried that!


----------



## gridirongriller

Great guide...thanks!!!


----------



## erain

great thread dude!!!!!!!!! i one of the guilty partys that pm'd, but graciously wd supplied me the info. folks if you have not tried this..... has to go on the must do list. i used super market corn as we have no local available yet and even that was great. thks WD!!!!! a sticky would be great for this!!!


----------



## 1894

Thought points were refreshed day by day , i was wrong , it seems to be just a rolling 24 hrs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Tick Tock


----------



## walking dude

you smoking or grilling?

this was for smoking corn, but this should also werk for grilling also.........

TN_BBQ, i take the silk off first, cause i like to butter the corn first.......helps with keeping the corn moist and tender


----------



## vlap

Corn grills up very nicely. There I think soaking the corn maybe a little more useful since grilling is typically a higher heat!


----------



## tn_bbq

Give my lazy man's way a try next time.  They too turn out nice and moist.   Very low maintenance. Very good.


----------



## sweethanky

oh man that looks good


----------



## christhompson

I understand why you'd leave the husks on for grilling, but why leave them on for smoking? seems you'd be better off with increased surface area of naked corn.

We tend to boil it, which at 212F is not THAT much below your 220-250.


----------



## walking dude

i leave the husks on the keep the butter against the corn, and it helps keep the corn from drying out

d88de


----------



## erain

i have tried this exactly like wd says and it is xlent, the smoke penetrates the thin layer of husks left on the cob and they are tied up nice on the end it keeps most of the butter in there... premo stuff!!!!!


----------



## fireguy

Nice d88de!!! those look great. I have been doing ears on the grill like that for a few years.... the only dif is I soak em in water fore a while before cooking.. I guess my idea for that was to help steam em and keep em from drying out. But Im gonna give the butter and smoker a try next time.. thanks.


----------



## solar

I _LOVE _roasted/smoked COTC, I do the exact same proceedure at times, but leave the silk in place, I can easily put away 5 or 6 ears.  

If the corn is good and fresh and the exposed silk is moist, you should'nt have to soak them in water, but it doesn't hurt.  Just my 2Â¢.


----------



## sumosmoke

Great recipe and tutorial, d88de. I tried to cook corn this way once and it was a disaster. Now I have something to go off of.


----------



## monty

Dude you have earned yourself a sticky!

When this was first posted I was having troubles with computer and phone lines due to a lightning strike!

WOW! I wanna see more posts like this!

Cheers!


----------



## daboys

I have had his corn, and it was some of the best sweet corn I've tasted.


----------



## walking dude

your too kind mark.........tho it WAS the other mark (beaker) who brought it to the gathering.  But i found this method the easiest.........no soaking.......butter stays nice.........and you can even add spices to the corn BEFORE smoking


----------



## daboys

It was Beakers corn, but your way of smokin it. Liked it with the spices on it. Don't remember what it was. Erics KC rub?


----------



## walking dude

MARK............after staying up all nite...........and hanging with YOU two.........you THINK I REMEMBER?................LOLOLOLOL


----------



## daboys

I kinda fiqured that. Maybe Buzz will remember. He put it on my corn....I think.


----------



## curious aardvark

I suspect you leave the leaves on to stop the corn drying out too much. Make sense to me anyway :-) 
Gonna try it on thr grill first :-)


----------



## gnubee

I almost hate to say this and I'm not saying that leaving the husk on is wrong, because its good that way too. But I find that corn smokes really well in my MES completely Naked. I remove all the husk and silk lay the corn on a grill ( No Oils or anything else ) at 230f in hickory or alder smoke for 1hour 30 minutes. When the kernels start to get flat on the top instead of rounded and plump the corn is done. Butter and salt are now added for a really great smokey flavour. Simple as all get out but really the flavour cannot be beat.

If you have leftover corn the next day it is just as good if you put it on a plate with a second plate inverted on the top. Nuke it till its hot and viola just as good as when it was freshly smoked. 

The inverted plate method keeps it really moist.

My dogs absolutly love the chewed up leftover cobs off of your plate. They will strip any semblance of corn off till the cob is clean as a whistle. Only then do they get thrown out. For this reason we butter our corn but do not put salt and pepper on them. Which is not good for dogs I understand.


----------



## bluefrog

Instead of butter, try mayonaise and chili powder rather than salt.  Really really good.


----------



## nater3

I am smoking this tonight with a meatloaf.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## bigtrain74

I am always up for new and great items to spice up my food but Im not too sure about this one... But I have been wrong before...


----------



## tacman

I have often wondered why we are encouraged to remove the silk from the corn prior to cooking.

I usually trim just the hairy end off and throw them in the smoker to "stew in their own juices".  I kinda figure nature did such a wonderful job wrapping them so tightly, why mess with perfection?

Being as the corn is too hot for most of the family (kids) to dehusk anyway, I usually complete this job myself just prior to serving and have found (although hot to handle) if I wrap my hand around the corn and gently pull downward while hanging on to the husk that all the silk slides right off.

Is their any benefit to removing the silk prior to cooking or is it just for convenience sake?


----------



## duosmoker

I now have seen the light... or should I say smoke...

Step 5: Brilliant...  lol...

like I said, duuuuuuuuuh... something so simple can be so overlooked..

Thnx!!!


----------



## pilch

Here's a big thank you from Down Under.

Harvested my corn crop a couple of days ago and was wondering if anyone smoked corn so set about to find a way, unfortunately I didn't come across your tutorial until I had tried and failed.

Thanks a bunch for your picture story and no doubt I'll be doing it your way next time, by the way I was well off the mark the way I tried but I'll keep that my secret.

Turkey and veg just around the corner so I'll do the corn as well.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Dude

Great step by step.  Pls tell Mrs. Dude "Thanks!!!!!!!!"







Gary


----------



## kentucky jim

I love smoked corn.  I like to coat the ears with half a stick of butter mixed with 1Tsp of Tyme. Cover with husks and put in smoker


----------



## sean hunter

My suggestion, remove the silk, remove the husk, forget soaking the corn.

Once you've got naked, clean cobs, cut them into sections, approximately the width of a slice of bacon...you see where this is going don't you?

Wrap the corn in the bacon, you want to get the bacon to wrap around the edge of the outer kernels if you can, otherwise they will dry out, and you'll want to tease the bacon to get a little more length out of it, and a fairly tight wrap, pin with a toothpick.

I haven't actually timed these, I smoke by eye and nose unless the object being smoked is large enough to take temps meaningfully...but I think it was in the 90 minute range. 

And don't forget, remind the diners to mind the picks!


----------

